
Most Medical Imaging Devices Run Outdated Operating Systems - doener
https://www.wired.com/story/most-medical-imaging-devices-run-outdated-operating-systems/
======
simonblack
That's mainly because it has been set up, it's been debugged and it works
predictably.

The relevant policy there is "If it works, don't fix it."

And that's apart from the fact that updating the OS would cost extra money
that probably wouldn't be recovered during the lifetime of the machine.

